# Market Weather for 2010 *Pic added*



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok so I have absolutely no idea when belle is due but i know she is bred and our fair is in june...last year she kidded in January and I had trouble getting her kids large enough for the fair...should I go ahead and plan to buy my market weather this year? I have emailed a woman about one out of her winter breedings and was leaning toward Precious/Midnight Rider. What do you think? Which of her breedings would you reserve a weather from and do you know of a farm in Indiana that you would recommend for weathers? Thank you, Sara


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I forgot the link... :doh: http://rollfarms0.tripod.com/id5.html


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Well I have never personally bought anything from Roll Farms, But I can tell you (this may be a little sad) but I look at her page almost everyday and she is an awesome lady I have e-mailed her with questions and she has always been really helpful. If you look at her home page you can see she has had some winning goats. And as you look at all of her goats they are all healthy and well taken care of. One breeding I would recommend from her would be a wether out of Sassy if she has one, she said she was a really fast grower and so have been all of her kids. With the boer Kiko cross breeding, she said they have grown really well and they are more resistant to parasites. Just a thought.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Sorry I just looked at her breeding line up and also thought about Nissan she is the PB Kiko.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I am actually leaning towards Sassy right now but I am still going to look around before I make a final decision... I really do agree that she takes great care of her animals and all though!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I am picking up my weather tomorrow from Roll farms! He ws born on the 27th and He is out of Dio...he is solid black! Tell me what you think....here is the link... http://www.rollfarms.com/id27.html he is on the bottom right


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

He is really cute I actually saw him in person on tuesday. I bought Faith and Ruby, 2 bred dues. While I was there I got to see the babies. They are really nice people and will help you with anything they can, I was really shocked at how informative they were with me. Good luck I hope he grows and does good at the fair. If you win you will have to get a picture with the ribbons and send it to them so you can get 25 dollars off a wether next year.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Thanks Roger! I'm really excited to be picking him up in the morning...I think they are really great people from my experience with them as well


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

On tuesday it was kinda Icy and they live kinda on a hill so when I was turning in I went in the ditch so if its icy becareful. My favorite babies are either dios doe or nissans buck with a little red on his head. I just like ones that are unique. The black ones are cool too. Both does I bought are traditional, One is bred to train and the other is bred to rider, I am just praying one has a kid with black on it. But anything will be nice.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

ok thanks for the warning  I would say there is a high chance that you will get black out of one of them..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Now that we will have half sibling goats you will have to let me know how yours does and I will do the same. Even though yours will be a bit older. It will be nice to see how another one grows.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Will do...I will have to post a picture of him soon.. I really like him thus far but I am having trouble getting him to eat a whole bottle at once..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

OK sounds good and I will post pictures once mine kid. As to the bottle that weird that he wont eat the whole thing but atleast he is eating. I am guessing its different then what he had there, and that could be why.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Actually it is the exact same thing its actually milk from her dairy does but he is eating and seems to be doing well so unless he starts seeming sick I'm guessing its just because its so cold..we actually had to bring him in last night he was shivering so bad.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I know the weather this year is out of control. It is cold everywhere. I hope kidding at my house goes alright.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I'm sure all will go fine...I wish I knew when mine were due though...Billy thinks its fun to break the rules....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I know what you mean the does we had before these were in with the buck for 4 months so god only knew when they were due then once the last possible due date passed that is when I realized they never got bred. So they have moved on and now we have these 2 does who should give us better results. It was horrible waiting that long and watching for nothin.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

I would have probably sold them too it is much easier when you know when they will kid....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

yes it is. Ruby is due in 8 days so the count down is on. I cant wait.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Hes a cutie!

I had an almost solid black wether that was 50/50 Boer/Nubian and his sire was out of T4 lines.

I showed him once before he was too old and he placed 4th out of 9 at the Cullman Alabama Regionals and he was the only black in the class and the judge said he had the best top on a black wether he ever saw. He even beat out a Keri Hyde wether! I was so proud of him! His name was Peppy La Pue and unfortunatley was in our freezer for quite sometime. 

I hope your baby will do well at the shows! Get his butt huge! He'll win for sure!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

How do you get a real big butt on goats. I though it was mainly genetics. I know with our pigs we used paylean for muscle expression. But I dont know what you would use for goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Good luck with your kiddings Roger! As far as the butt muscles go they need a lot of exercise and if they are bottle raised you can make them stand on there hing legs and reach for the bottle. A good part of it is genetics too.
GotmygoatMTJ thanks! He really is a nice goat and he is etting so big already...sounds like your weather was nice a well unfortunately that is where this one is headed to as a market weather


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Alright Goatnutty how is the little guy doing? His dad was rider right? Because ruby is due tuesday but she is bred to train so his half siblings wont be due till around feb 8th. So i have a hot minute until we will get to see what they look like. I hope he is doing well and getting big. You need to post a picture soon.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Market Weather for 2010*

Yes he is a rider kid and he is doing very well...he is growing at a nice rate and has a very good appetite.







This is a picture of him out in the snow on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he is getting big. He is really cute. I hope he does well for you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes he is and thank you I hope he does well too


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG -- He is cute!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks he is cute


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well goat nutty my first kids are here, they are not half brothers to yours. They are both bucks, One black headed and the other is reddish-brown headed with a spot on his back. They are in the photogenic section under Rubys kids. Check them out I will put up dry pictures soon.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

that is great....I will look at them glad to here you got your black.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara hows is that little guy doing for you? Did your doe at home have kids?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is doing great..he is 5 weeks old today and every bit of 20 pounds. He is looking very nice. We are stll waiting on her...but one is getting very close. How are yours doing?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats great to hear. Mine are doing good and are soooo different. The black headed one is a tank. He is tall, long, and thick. His little brother is tall and long but not very thick. O well we are not here to win I just want the kids to be happy. Taylor is showing the black headed one and his name is tank. Kerigan is showing the red headed one and his name is Joey. When faith has her kid(s) I think I might have to pick who shows which because I dont want Kerigan to get the worst 2 but we will see it may work out. These 2 are 19 days old and I would say Joey is 10lbs and tank is 15lbs but I havn't weighed them yet. I am going to do it when they are a month old.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah...BK (the name is a long story) lol is very long and thick..solid. I really like him but there is usually one better than the others. When is Faith due?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Faith is due in 5 days so on the 8th. She isn't as big as Ruby was but you never know there could be one hiding. Atleast that is what I am praying for since I need 4 babies so each kid can have 2. If she only has one I may be calling kim up to get another baby. The bad part is I really dont have the time to bottle feed. Faith also doesnt really have an udder. until today the only way u knew it was there was to feel for nipples under all the hair. Tonight I could see it and feel it. It is about the size of your hand if you cup your hand so she has a long way to go, but I can't wait for more babies.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah the waiting is the worst part...bottle feeding is really hard because your schedule revolves around it! Hoping you get two


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HEre is an updated picture of him..not the best b/c its from my phone but he is probably a good 30 lbs now!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well He is looking pretty good I am glad he is growing well..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! He is growing so fast!!


----------

